# Funny Windows Qwerks



## divibisan (Apr 15, 2002)

Here's one:

In dos it said

Please select your operating system: Windows, Adobe Photoshop 6, or None

It boots into Windows no matter what you choose though, It would be funny to see the Photoshop OS


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 15, 2002)

This thread is doomed to fail.. their are way to many funny flaws in windows.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 15, 2002)

This could easily be generated by modifying some of the text files.  For example, in WinNT, there is a file in the root directory called boot.ini.  You can put whatever you want as far as descriptions go, and point them all to one OS.

DOS has similar functionality with menus in the autoexec.bat.

Just a FYI...


----------



## divibisan (Apr 15, 2002)

> This thread is doomed to fail.. their are way to many funny flaws in windows.



Then it should be a great success


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 15, 2002)

tell me how to edit the boot.ini file so when my PC starts up, i can choose "Mac OS X (10.1.3)" just to psych out one of my friends!


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 15, 2002)

Original boot.ini file on my computer at work:

```
[boot loader]
timeout=30
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINNT
[operating systems]
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINNT="Windows NT Workstation Version 4.00"
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINNT="Windows NT Workstation Version 4.00 [VGA mode]" /basevideo /sos
```

New "Mac OS X" boot.ini file:

```
[boot loader]
timeout=30
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINNT
[operating systems]
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINNT="Windows NT Workstation Version 4.00"
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINNT="Macintosh OS X 10.1.3"
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINNT="Windows NT Workstation Version 4.00 [VGA mode]" /basevideo /sos
```

The boot.ini file is marked read-only, but you can easily change that in the properties.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 15, 2002)

hrm funny windows quirks... I heard about this thing called a crash. Could someone learned in this horrible dark art please tell me about it. It has escaped my memory.


----------



## symphonix (Apr 15, 2002)

Windows XP has a quirk in it called the control panel. It has clearly been designed by a committee of overpaid jerks who clearly had better things to do than actually sort the controls or label them meaningfully.
Want to turn off all the crappy visual effects? That would be under Display, right? WRONG! Look under System, Advanced, Performance, Visual Effects.
Want to turn off System Restore so your PC will actually run slightly faster than a Sumo wrestler? God Only Knows where you'll find that one!

Also, there are plenty of quirks in System Restore, Explorer, etc. that are quite hilarious.

And then, of course, security is a complete joke. Can anyone say "Outlook Virus"?


----------



## xoot (Apr 15, 2002)

Here is a true story:


> _It took me more than two hours to install Windows Me in Virtual PC, while the installer said that it would take me only 90 minutes. Once I had gone through the installation process, and was using Me for about ten minutes now, I was amazed to find that a BSOD had crawled its way to the screen..._
> 
> *-- xoot*


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 15, 2002)

nkuvu...

here's mine...


```
[boot loader]
timeout=30
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS
[operating systems]
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /KERNEL=LOGOOS.EXE /fastdetect
```

how do I add in the extra OS X thing?

i don't want my computer to flop!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by symphonix _
> *Want to turn off System Restore so your PC will actually run slightly faster than a Sumo wrestler? God Only Knows where you'll find that one!*



Click Start and right-click on My Computer. Click the System Restore tab and then check the box that says "Turn off System Restore"


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 15, 2002)

Bling:
Use this if you want an option:

```
[boot loader]
timeout=30
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS
[operating systems]
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /KERNEL=LOGOOS.EXE /fastdetect
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Macintosh OS X 10.1.3" /KERNEL=LOGOOS.EXE /fastdetect
```
If you only have one entry in your boot.ini file it won't display a menu.  Since you don't actually have two OSs installed, they should both point to the same spot.  The only thing I changed was the text inside the quotes.

You can change it to whatever you want, I just made it look quasi-official


----------



## divibisan (Apr 15, 2002)

When in Windows, try holding down Alt-F4


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 15, 2002)

i love that command


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 15, 2002)

Ahh, but have you ever HELD it down for an extended period of time? Instant seizures! lol


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 15, 2002)

okay... quite possibly the coolest thing i've ever seen!

download the movie (in quicktime format @ around 6 MB)

LINK REMOVED DUE TO BANDWIDTH LIMITATIONS (ONLY 500 MB PER MONTH)

(right-click and save target as if the download just takes you to a blank page or doesn't work right)


----------



## Hypernate (Apr 16, 2002)

Haha, try holding down windows key + e for a while. Your wintel will grind to a halt in seconds. Mwa ha ha, I do it to people who have pissed my off as a walk past their PCs and mutter... "Oh, sorry. What a shame, you don't know any Finder commands." 

It makes them angry 

But I only do it to people who I'm very pissed off with.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 16, 2002)

well, in xp, that sorta thing isn't hard to fix....


----------



## fiznutz (Apr 17, 2002)

Hey BlingBling that movie of yours is top qaulity grade AAA spymac material LOL


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 17, 2002)

He's right. They'd probably pay you for that, lol.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 17, 2002)

just submitted to spymac... don't tell them i sent it!


----------



## xoot (Apr 17, 2002)

Edit your post, BlingBling, orsomeone else will send an e-mail to spymac, and it might get there first!


----------



## divibisan (Apr 17, 2002)

Wow, you posted over 500 Mb this month!

Yay! 200 posts!


----------

